# Pink to Red_Opel Astra '99



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Greetings from Turkey :wave:

Here is My first pink to red attempt 

The front bumper was hand-painted with spray paint. Due to the owner's request I didn't touch it. Just make a go with hand.


















































































































































During and 50/50s

































































































And the happy end 









































































































The progress and used products,

- 1st pass with Virtus 413 (via AG lambswool)
- 2nd pass with Virtus 473 (via AG lambswool)
- some areas made with Menz203 (via 3M green cutting)
- inside and engine cleaned with Tornador Gun
- FK1000P used for protection (2 layers)
- Trims detailed with ATAS Fasco (an Italian brand some of you maybe know it)
- Headlights done with wet-sand 400-3000 step by step. But the inside of them was very bad so i couldn't catch the desired results .
But it was enough for the owner 

Sorry for the lack of inside pics 
Hope you like it. All c&c will be appreciated.


----------



## ST-max (May 25, 2011)

Looks really nice, great job.
Great evolution..


----------



## MiLLe (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG what a mess!!! Well done mate, nice turnaround!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate, looks much better.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

great turnaround...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Wonderful turnaround - great job! :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a great turnaround, two coats of fk1000 is spot on, saves it from the elements from oxidation again.

Weather must be excellent in turkey, hear in uk is nice as well.


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks to everybody, i am glad you like it 



Trip tdi said:


> Thats a great turnaround, two coats of fk1000 is spot on, saves it from the elements from oxidation again.
> 
> Weather must be excellent in turkey, hear in uk is nice as well.


I was succesful to convince the owner that if the car doesnt have a monthly FK1000P operation sooner of later it will be in the same condition again.
So I have booked the car for montly wax protection.
And I also gave him a small amount of Hydrorep (ATAS branded quick detailer) to use after washes by himself.

Yes indeed is very sunny on this time of year, we can even say very hot 
You can cook eggs on the asphalt


----------



## B3N_ (Apr 6, 2011)

great job mate :thumb: just hope the owner keeps on top of it in between your work


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Brilliant work but it's such a shame about that front bumper !


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

B3N_ said:


> great job mate :thumb: just hope the owner keeps on top of it in between your work


Thanks m8.
I hope too, otherwise ı have to polish it again and i am not sure how much paint left 



dann2707 said:


> Brilliant work but it's such a shame about that front bumper !


Thank you, i donT know why he didnt want me touch it maybe because of cost concerns.


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

çok güzel olmuş gerçekten

it looks great,nice job:thumb:


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job there! Well done!!


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

What in heaven's name had they been doing to the poor car! How have the horn buttons broken on the steering wheel?! And WHAT kind of spray painting did they do on that bumper?! Anyway, it all highlights the fact that you've done a great job on the rest of the car! Very good turnaround indeed.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow! Brilliant job mate


----------



## Austin mini (Jul 15, 2011)

What a transformation!! Great job!!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

What a shed! Great turnaround tho!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That is a very good looking turnaround there, breathed life back into the car again :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I always love these, i hoped to do one up the road but as have had a lot on didnt get to speak to him, he now has a newer silver one....:lol:

Oh well he could well have got £300 more for it if i had had a bash oh hum... The Vauxhall red cherry pop will have to wait...:lol:

Great work dude...:thumb:


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

"SkY" said:


> çok güzel olmuş gerçekten
> it looks great,nice job:thumb:





FiestaGirlie said:


> Great job there! Well done!!





Brian. said:


> Wow! Brilliant job mate





Austin mini said:


> What a transformation!! Great job!!





Ali said:


> What a shed! Great turnaround tho!


Thank you to all, it really made me proud to receive these positive comments.



Dave KG said:


> That is a very good looking turnaround there, breathed life back into the car again :thumb:


Now I merit the payment for this car, if Dave says "it's good looking" then it's ok for me



james_death said:


> I always love these, i hoped to do one up the road but as have had a lot on didnt get to speak to him, he now has a newer silver one....:lol:
> Oh well he could well have got £300 more for it if i had had a bash oh hum... The Vauxhall red cherry pop will have to wait...:lol:
> Great work dude...:thumb:


Thank you. 
Actually the owner bring the car in order make a higher profit when selling it. But guess what happened? He had decided to keep it instead of selling :lol:

As far as I researched on the net and the opels (vaux) around me I think it is a common problem of them, I mean oxidation and fading.
Now my neighbour have a pinking )) corsa I am after it 



AygoGUMMY said:


> What in heaven's name had they been doing to the poor car! How have the horn buttons broken on the steering wheel?! And WHAT kind of spray painting did they do on that bumper?! Anyway, it all highlights the fact that you've done a great job on the rest of the car! Very good turnaround indeed.


Thank you mate  
The horn buttons also attract my attention too. I think it is because of the airbag pop out in an accident.


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks soo much better 

Nice work :thumb:


----------

